# OneWay Easy Core



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well came home yesterday from being on the road with work. I walked into the living room and there was this hugh box. Well to make a long story short the LOML got me for my birthday a Oneway Easy Core System with 3 knives. I can now take a 16" blank that is 8" thick and cut out 4 or 5 bowls from this one blank. I had been looking at them and talked with a couple of guys on other forums who did have them but decided it was just to much money for right now since I had just spent almost $400 on the Monster Articulating Arm hollowing outfit. She said yea but when you turn those big bowls you won't have as many snow shovels full of chips to clean up. I told her maybe later. So she called CSUSA and they helped her get it. I have to tell ya I am keeping her around. What a surprise.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! Bernie, you are one lucky man. Congrats on the new toy and the wonderful wife.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That is one great present Bernie, look forward to seeing the results.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Bernie Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Bernie on two GREAT finds. I would definitely keep her around. She is one in a million. So now Harry will want some pics.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Bernie can't wait to see what comes out from this new tool. Can't wait to see how you master this and what you make.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bernie congrats! Can't wait to see you put it to work!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes I will get Harry some pictures. I am hoping to get some big 16" pieces maybe 8 to 10 inches deep and give it a go. I am hoping for 5 or 6 bowls out of it. See what happens. Yep I think I will keep her around for a while longer. We celebrated 40 yrs. this past December.

You can go here and watch the video of it from the intro to finishing the bowl.

http://www.oneway.ca/multi-media/coring_videos.htm


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"So now Harry will want some pics."

You bet I will Dave. Bernie, that is one hell of a device, I would imagine that it's cost will quickly be recovered when you sell the magnificent pieces that I know you will produce. I have a sneaking suspicion that your wife also realises this!


----------

